# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Minoxidil causes Erectile Dysfunction

## Rizaan

I started using minoxidil 5% about one and a half months ago. Although there was the typical hair loss initially, I think that's stopped and now I can see these thing small strands on both my temples, so I guess it's working( pretty earlier than expected, most people say the effects are observed after about 3 months, and I noticed the tiny hairs after about a month).
I had been thinking of posting a thread here regarding whether or not I'll have to keep using minox for my whole life to slow down my hair loss(and reverse it for now). But, today, I read some topics posted in other forums regarding it's sexual side effects. And then it hit me, ever since I started using minoxidil, I don't get many erections, in fact I hardly get any and whenever I do, it lasts for a few seconds. Also, I don't feel the sexual urge is even half as strong as it used to be, and I'm 18.

So, now I have a choice between keeping my hair or my sexual drive for the rest of my life? Thinking about it is very depressing, If I stop using it, I lose my hair and if I continue, which I'll have to do as long as I can to avoid the reverse of it effects, I sacrifice my sexual life. If there any other way? Why the hell is there no research regarding this topic?

----------


## FrankieRed

If I were you I'd have blood work done to see if your testosterone is low. If it is low that might be the cause of your erection quality. I myself have low T and am struggling with a similar issue. I am not a doctor, but I would have a doctor check your total testosterone, free testosterone, your DHT and your estradiol. ...If you do have low T you can decide what to do from there. But do not even consider jumping up to other meds like propecia without checking your blood work.

----------


## Rizaan

Yeah, I might just do that. But I don't think there's any doubt that minoxidil caused this. I've read many people say they didn't suffer from any sexual side effects. So, not everyone gets it, just the unlucky ones. Propecia - not a chance, I've read about it.
Thanks for the suggestion btw, and any thoughts on my other questions?

----------


## Kudu

Man, not trying to downgrade your problem but I think its in your head. I would still get blood work done but I heavily doubt your troubles are coming from Minoxidil. These Forums don't even represent a quarter of the people who use things like finasteride and minoxidil, and even on the forums most people don't report side effects. Not saying sides don't exist, you can still be unlucky and have them.
I think you've read the forums, got the side effects mixed up on fin and Minox, then freaked out and gave yourself a serious placebo effect.

----------


## Rizaan

I knew for sure someone would reply with a comment telling me It's all in my head or that it happened because I had kept it in my mind before using minoxidil. But the thing it i *did not know* anything about minoxidil other than the fact that it stops/reverses baldness until just today. I was about to search something on google, and "does minoxidil cause Erectile dysfunction" came up in the suggestions, I got curious, looked it up and read quite a lot in many forums. And *that's* when I realized that I was suffering from ED too. It had started with me using minoxidil, and I didn't even realize it after over one and a half months.
Nothing is going to change my mind, I know my libido decreased because of applying it. As I said before, it doesn't effect everyone.

----------


## Rizaan

I was wrong, my decreased testosterone isn't because of minoxidil, or because of me thinking about it(certainly not this one). About a month after I started on minoxidil, I was prescribed a shampoo by my doctor - Ketoconazole. I just looked it up, and decreasing testosterone is one of its side effects. It is a 1% solution.
Should I continue using it? My overall hair loss reduced a lot after about 2 weeks of using it.

----------


## FrankieRed

Rizaan, IMO, and I'm not a doctor, but I would continue with your Keto and minoxidil since you are in it so far, but maybe use slightly less. If you stop you might not get the lost hairs back like what happened to me. Maybe try cialis or viagra for a bit just to keep up the mental confidence in your head. Not seeing a woody might bring on some unwarranted stress that you don't need right now. Also maybe try porn and see if you can perform, even if you don't feel like it. FYI: now that you mention it I did notice some erection problems while on minoxidil and keto at the same time, and it was not in my head either, but maybe you need some time to adjust.

But I would def go to a doc and at least get blood work done to be sure your total testosterone, and free testosterone are in the normal range and your DHT isn't too low either. Having DHT too low is good for hair, but bad for your sex life and erection quality. But most of all don't panic. You can only make it worse by worrying. ...Just my 2 cents.

----------


## FrankieRed

I copy and pasted this from another post. I hope this helps.

"Though Ketoconazole is a helpful adjunct medication to proven treatments for hereditary hair loss, using it too often can dry out your hair and scalp. Also, using Ketoconozole too often can actually make your hereditary hair loss worsen.

When starting with Ketoconozole shampoo, the instructions on the bottle are to use it once every three to four days for up to eight weeks, then use it once a week after than - or as directed by your doctor."
I found this. Hope it helps.

----------


## Rizaan

Thanks. Mine is a 1% solution, so I can use it twice a  week as recommened by my doctor, and i think I'll get the blood tests done. I do get erections, but they're not as strong as before, not as frequent as before and don't last for much time.
But I'll continue using minoxidil and keto, I think both of them have shown positive results till now(regarding my hair). But I wonder how long I should keep using keto(if somehow my hair thickens to its former glory).

----------


## FrankieRed

Do keep me posted on your success.

----------


## Rizaan

I will, I've been taking some pics since I started on minox, and hopefully it'll reverse all the balding.

----------


## Rizaan

> Do keep me posted on your success.


 I think I'm going to have to stop using Ketoconazole. Other than my low libido and ED, I had some pain too in my testicles today, and I don't want to take the risk, it might even turn out to be irreversible. Ketoconazole is a testosterone and DHT blocker, I think I'll stick to using Kera XL serum, which blocks DHT too but not testosterone and has many other benefits.

----------


## FrankieRed

Sorry to hear that. But do what you think is best. I hope it works out for you.

----------


## macster

Hehe, minoxidil is has been experimented with as being a TREATMENT for erectile dysfunction.  It lowers opens up blood vessels, similar to viagra and cialis.  If you look around, you will see there were some experiments using it as a topical treatment on your thingy.  And I think the experimental treatments said it worked.

Of course it is not approved for use in this manner by the FDA so do not do this.

----------


## Rizaan

> Hehe, minoxidil is has been experimented with as being a TREATMENT for erectile dysfunction.  It lowers opens up blood vessels, similar to viagra and cialis.  If you look around, you will see there were some experiments using it as a topical treatment on your thingy.  And I think the experimental treatments said it worked.
> 
> Of course it is not approved for use in this manner by the FDA so do not do this.


 Yeah, I realized minoxidil wasn't the root of my problem after I read about the side effects of Ketoconazole, which I also use.
But I also read posts about the side effects of minoxidil, although very rare, some people suggested that as minoxidil is a vasodilator, it also opens up blood vessles in the penis, causing blood to not stay there for long, or at least for as long as a normal erection is supposed to last.

----------


## Rizaan

> Sorry to hear that. But do what you think is best. I hope it works out for you.


 I'll quit it for some time and see what happens. Or I might just start using it once a week, and not twice.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

edit

----------


## Lewis Hamilton

> Hehe, minoxidil is has been experimented with as being a TREATMENT for erectile dysfunction.  It lowers opens up blood vessels, similar to viagra and cialis.  If you look around, you will see there were some experiments using it as a topical treatment on your thingy.  And I think the experimental treatments said it worked.
> 
> Of course it is not approved for use in this manner by the FDA so do not do this.


 It doesn't work in the same way as Cialis or Viagra at all, quite the opposite. Whereas V and C help blood flow in and keep it there, Minoxidil just dilates the veins: all of them, and not the ones you necessarily want dilated.  Cardiologists have stated - as have Doctors, that there's enough statistical data to prove in can adversely impact erections.

Also, if youre thinking you can counter the sides with Viagra then you'd be correct, but that poses a number of risks in itself, such as going deaf.

----------


## wellshii

So what ended up happening?
I was reading about all these negatives on a website that seem dedicated to bashing rogaine. 
A lot of these guys were also on meds like zoloft .

----------


## wellshii

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/470297_5

----------


## Rizaan

I still use Minoxidil and Ketoconazole, but my hair is worse, obviously

----------


## olex

Need login and password. Have you got?



> http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/470297_5

----------


## olex

According to https://eddrugs2017.com it's dangerous to mix ED pills and Minoxidil. What to do?

----------


## bonitis

Minoxidil does not treat hair loss by altering hormone levels. It is a vasodilator, and for this reason has even been researched as a medication to HELP erectile dysfunction. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8158763 It did not prove effective in small doses, but the point is no link has been made scientifically between minoxidil and ED, and if anything, it should do the opposite.

----------

